# Used Dowel Sander



## rusticdesigns (Mar 15, 2009)

I build custom log furniture as a hobby and I have recently started to get quite a few orders and I am in need of a quicker way of sanding my logs. I have been looking all over the internet for a machine that I can use to automatically feed my logs (dowels) through and it will sand them for me.

I talked to the amish fellow whom I buy my logs (dowels) from and he said that there is a machine out there called a dowel sander, sometimes known as a round rod sander or pole sander. He knows of some people who have these machines and he can't believe that I am unable to find a used one around my area.

I am from Ontario, Canada and I would love any suggestions from anyone who may know where I can find one of these used machines at a good price. I am willing to travel depending on the distance and price. I have attached a few pics of these sanders, both with single and double belts. Hopefully it'll trigger someone's memory and they may know of someone who may have one that they would like to sell.


----------



## JGHJR (Mar 13, 2011)

*Dowel Rod Sander*

Hello, I saw a dowel rod sander on e-bay not long ago if that helps. Good luck


----------

